
The Elusive X-Factor: A 62-Year-Old Mystery Finally Solved (2008) - _0ffh
https://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/abcs-of-nutrition/on-the-trail-of-the-elusive-x-factor-a-sixty-two-year-old-mystery-finally-solved/
======
_0ffh
A history of the discovery and later identification of Vitamin K2 and overview
of it's known effects in the human body by Christopher Masterjohn, PhD in
Nutritional Sciences.

